# index.html trotz löschen oder ersetzen bleibt gleich



## goodies91 (15. Feb. 2009)

hi,
ich habe mir heute das ispconfig installiert hat soweit auch gut geklappt ohne
fehlermeldung. system Debian 4.0 (etch, 32 Bit)

ich habe mir einen neuen user angelegt mit domain.
per ftp (fileZilla) kann ich drauf zugreifen, habe die index.html gelöscht aus dem web ordner und habe meine alte hp hochgeladen. nun ist es ganz komisch.
er zeigt mir noch immer die index.html an.


```
Dies ist die Standard-Index-Seite Ihres Webs. Sie können sie problemlos löschen oder durch eine andere Seite ersetzen. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Datei index.html im Verzeichnis web.           Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.
```
und das verstehe ich nicht, wenn ich eingebe:
meinedomain.de/index.php kommt die fehlermeldung fehler 404.
ich bin nochmal die perfeckte installation durchgegangen, aber irgendwie find ich nichts was ich vergessen haben könnte :-(

bitte um hilfe.

danke

edit:
ich habe mal nen wenig rumgespielt wo denn die richtige index.html liegt die ich ändern muss damit es auch im browser geändert wird.
also ispconfig legt ja die ordner web1 und die dazugehörige domain an,
dann habe ich im verzeichnis /var/www folgende ordner:
apache2-default  sharedip  web1  web2  webalizer  www.wasauchimmer2.de www.wasauchimmer.de
wenn ich den ordner www.wasauchimmer2.de öffne, dann enthält dieser ja auch den ordner web und darin befindet sich die index.html wenn ich die
jetzt mit vi editiere zeigt er mir das im browser an (mit dem ftp programm greife ich aber nicht auf www.wasauchimmer2.de zu sonder auf den ordner
web1 --> web--> index.html wenn ich diese ändere hat das keine auswirkung auf den browser logisch anscheind ist der pfad falsch.
kann ich es irgendwie hinbekommen wenn ich www.wasauchimmer2.de im browser öffne, das ich auf den order www.wasauchimmer2.de--> web zugreife ?

mfg
goodies91

edit die letzte: 
so habe dann mal die lösung gefunden, der witz ist nur ich versteh es nicht *g*
ich habe den präfix in der einstellung gelöscht und nun funktioniert es einwandfrei.
per ftp im richtigen ordner und im browser klappt alles wunderbar, db anbindung auch 1a.
das einzige was mir auffällt ist, das ispconfig so relativ fix ist, aber wenn ich per ftp auf dem server zugreife
dauert das relativ lange bis die verbinung steht, aber egal ist schon ok so. (plesk war da um einiges schneller, aber hatte auch bisher soweit ich
das beurteilen kann zuviel die finger im spiel)

mfg
goodies91

und für alle die das prob auch haben einfach den letzten edit punkt beachten


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

Wenn FTP Verbindungsaufbau langsam ist dann hast Du meistens ein Problem mit der Namensauflösung. Ist der Download selbst langsam ist entweder Dein Server zu langsam oder aber Du hast ein Problem mit einer firewall. Ich habe ISPConfig 3 bei mir auf dem Server im Rechenzentrum und verbindungsaufbau dauert < 1 Sekunde und ich hab ca. 2.5 Mbit download rate und das ist die Grenze meines DSL Anschlusses und nicht des Servers. Ich kann also Ausschließen dass Dein Problem an ISPConfig bzw. pureftpd liegt.


----------



## goodies91 (16. Feb. 2009)

*ich nochmal irgendwas stimmt noch immer nicht*

hallo,
wie ich ja oben beschrieben habe, stimmte was mit den ordnern und dem pfad nicht. ich habe nun bemerkt das wenn ich per ftp etwas auf dem server lade, das in dem ordner /var/www/www.meinedo.de/web alle dateien stehen und in dem ordner /var/www/web1/web nochmals alle dateien drinnen stehen, also isp hat folgende ordner angelegt wenn ich eine domain anlage bzw. webseite:
einmal den ordner www.meinedo.de/web und web1/web. 
wenn ich den browser aufrufe zeigt er mir den inhalt von /var/www/www.meinedo.de/web an und wenn ich zb. eine htacces datei ausführe steht in der server.log:
/var/www/web1/web/.htaccess: php_value not allowed here

is ja  ganz klar denke ich weil wenn ich die seite aufrufe nich in diesem pfad bin sondern in dem anderen, ich bin am verzweifeln,

bitte bitte helft mir 

mfg
goodies


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

das ist alles ok. Du bist immer im selben Pfad, das ist ein Symlink, also zwei Pfade die auf exakt das selbe verweisen.


----------



## goodies91 (16. Feb. 2009)

ah ok,
und ich sitz hier seit gestern und suche dafür ne lösung, oh man.
trotzdem habe ich das problem wenn ich eine htacces datei hochlade das ich einen fehler bekomme der wie folgt aussieht:

*Internal Server Error*

 The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
 Please contact the server administrator,  webmaster@domain.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
 More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
 Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request

ja also in der server log steht:
/var/www/web3/web/.htaccess: php_value not allowed here

da komm ich dann nicht weiter ist die einzige sache wo ich dann nicht mehr weiter komme *g*

mfg
goodies

und big thx für die schnelle antwort eben


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2009)

Das ist auch ganz normal, php_admin_value sind in .htaccess Dateien auch nicht erlaubt. Wenn sie erlaubt wären könnte auf einem Server jeder Kunde beliebig seine Rechte ausweiten. Du kannst aber die php_admin_value Zeilen z.B. in das apache direktiven Feld der webseite kopieren und aus der .htaccess löschen.


----------



## goodies91 (16. Feb. 2009)

ach herlich, das ist super, danke 
funktioniert alles super 

was fürn super service hier


----------



## goodies91 (19. Feb. 2009)

*ftp optimieren*



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn FTP Verbindungsaufbau langsam ist dann hast Du meistens ein Problem mit der Namensauflösung. Ist der Download selbst langsam ist entweder Dein Server zu langsam oder aber Du hast ein Problem mit einer firewall. Ich habe ISPConfig 3 bei mir auf dem Server im Rechenzentrum und verbindungsaufbau dauert < 1 Sekunde und ich hab ca. 2.5 Mbit download rate und das ist die Grenze meines DSL Anschlusses und nicht des Servers. Ich kann also Ausschließen dass Dein Problem an ISPConfig bzw. pureftpd liegt.


ich komm mal darauf zurück das die verbindung relativ lange dauert.
es ist so ich starte mein ftp programm, dann steht dort:
Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
das dauert unterschiedlich lange, mal dauert es 5 sek. oder auch mal 20 sek. dies ist mir zu lange, es ging ja vorher mit plesk super schnell, da habe ich nur auf verbinden gedrückt und zack war alles da. ich sag mal 5 sek. lass ich mir ja noch gefallen, aber 20 sek ist mir viel zu lange :-(
so wenn ich dann eine datei hochladen will kommt wieder die meldung:
Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
und dann wieder das spiel 5 oder 20 sek. warten, der upload geht dann wieder fix. auch wenn ich was downloade wenn er erstmal anfängt geht es super schnell was könnte ich noch umstellen damit es schneller geht ?

mfg
goodies


----------



## goodies91 (19. Feb. 2009)

*ok supi hat sich erledigt*

ach man habs grade im forum hier gefunden was ich ändern muss auch das funzt jetzt wunderbar, man muss nur die suche beherschen *lol*


----------

